# Thursday/Friday hunt?



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here in SW ohio they are calling for winds 20-25 mph with gust up to 35mph. I have both days off of work and had planned to hunt- thoughts on hunting with winds blowing this hard? Would you use a climber with these winds- thinking I may hunt from the ground if I go out. Was out yesterday, saw 2 Doe right at day break and smaller buck later in the afternoon.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been contemplating the same issue. It's the last 2 days of my rutcation and I certainly don't want to call it quits. Depending on how strong morning winds are I might sit in a stand in the morning then set up a blind for the rest of the day.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Just go hunt. Decide when you get in the woods.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

If you feel unsafe in your stand as the tree sways then I would sit on the ground. Deer don't really mind weather. they have to eat. just like you don't care if its windy to go out to eat  wont hurt anything if you hunt in that wind. Just cover up the sound of you walking


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wind is very detrimental to deer movement and activity, yes they will still move some, especially with the hormones flowing so heavily right now, but they definitely are effected by strong winds.

A deer uses it's nose, hearing and sight to protect itself from predators. All 3 are greatly impaired by high winds and they know it and respond accordingly.

The other challenge in high winds is you being about to effectively place an arrow for a clean kill. Not only the effect on the arrow flight itself but your ability to perform the mechanics required for a good shot. You will need to reduce your shooting distance to account for the weather conditions.

Do you know the flight effect of a 20mph or 30mph headwind, tailwind, crosswind, on your arrow impact point at various yardages? I am pretty sure that the vast majority of bowhunters do not because they seldom need to worry about it under normal hunting conditions and reasonable yardages. Anyone that ever thinks about taking longer shots in even moderate winds should really understand the influence.

A basic explanation
http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/bowhunting/understanding-archery-ballistics/

All that said I would absolutely still go hunting but I would change up my normal process a little.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

there calling for 50 plus at times now. i had a stand where i hunt now-went to it one day and found that strong winds had blown down all the trees around there including the tree my stand that was strapped to.now sitting under a fallen tree. be safe and hunt low in the valleys if u can where the wind may not be blowing as hard


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

My rutcation is winding down as well. Will def keep an eye on the wind as it can be dangerous out there.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great post Lundy !! IMO, deer don't like moving in this strong of a wind due to everything moving, making noise, & scent dispersal, but they have to eat & breed. I'd try to set up a little closer to doe bedding areas if possible or near the closest food source to the bedding area. The does won't move far, but the bucks will still cover some ground looking for love. The deer will also be very skittish & easily spooked, since they're on edge to start with. 
I have a couple brush blinds I built back in September that seem like a real good plan for this afternoon ; just have to watch out for dead ash trees & other limbs falling. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The wind sucks, but if you are off you should be hunting. The deer were still moving today.


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

I ended up still going out yesterday-had a nice 8pt shooter come by around 9:30, but at 50yards and the wind passed on him. Things only got worse from there- end up losing my phone in the afternoon. Was hiking through a grass field going under some thick stuff and at some point it fell out out my coat. Searched for hours with no luck- woke up. Got another phone last night- woke up this morning and was still pissed about yesterday and decided to stay in.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

My goodness what a beautiful morning to be in the stand, passed on 4 doe so far, no bucks yet.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's a little breezy. I've seen 7 bucks so far, a button buck, and 0 does.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

supercanoe said:


> It's a little breezy. I've seen 7 bucks so far, a button buck, and 0 does.


Can I come hunt by you?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Still blowing. Hunted until 1:30 and saw 12 bucks, 1 bottom buck and a doe. Moved to another spot, in the tree at 2:30 and now it's blowing as hard as ever.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep deer moves like crazy last night saw 6 bucks and 4 does had a 6 point charge me when I was walking out if I'm lying I'm dying


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Buddy was out today- took a doe for the freezer.


----------

